# Боль в области виска после травмы спустя 2 месяца



## Лотосок (20 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте! 
Люблю ваш сайт, проблем в позвоночнике хватает.. Но сейчас хочу задать вопрос о постоянной боли, с которой незнаю что делать, где искать ответ ЧТО БОЛИТ.. 
В январе месяце был сильный удар в область виска чуть ниже; ближе к уху. Был отек, сильная боль постоянная, синяк. Хлюпанье, как будто вода в ухе, вытекало бесцветного цвета что то. 
К врачу через 10дней-мрт в норме
Лор- осмотр - видимых изменений нет. 
Через 2 месяца начались головокружения( синдром позвоночной артерии, грыжы у шее... Назначили кавинтон, актовегин, картан с натрием хлором... После 5 капельницы СТАЛО ОПЯТЬ И СИЛЬНО БОЛЕТЬ МЕСТО УШИБА. Висок, пульсирующая , постоянная боль, усиливается вечером, иногда "хватает", как дрелью сверлит. Хлюпанье в ухе вернулись . 
Нервопатолог направил на КТ зоны ухо горло нос, все в норме, Нервопатолог назначил опять кавинтон . 
А у меня все пульсирует и болит висок, стреляет , булькает в ухе. Что это вообще может быть ? 
Я прошу написать мне - к какому врачу идти, с чего начать- продолжить, не могу жить с этим. Как и что обследовать? Спасибо !!!!!!!


----------



## La murr (21 Апр 2016)

*Лотосок*, Наталия, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (21 Апр 2016)

Лотосок написал(а):


> . После 5 капельницы СТАЛО ОПЯТЬ И СИЛЬНО БОЛЕТЬ МЕСТО УШИБА. Висок, пульсирующая , постоянная боль, усиливается вечером, иногда "хватает", как дрелью сверлит. Хлюпанье в ухе вернулись .





Лотосок написал(а):


> А у меня все пульсирует и болит висок, стреляет , булькает в ухе. Что это вообще может быть ?


Возможно отёк мягких тканей в месте ушиба. .
Местно противовоспалительное-противоотечное типа Долобене и обсудить это с неврологом ..


----------



## линуксоид (21 Апр 2016)

Вам не КТ, а МРТ сделать нужно, и результаты выложить. Возможно повреждение среднего уха и Евстахиевой трубы.


----------



## Лотосок (21 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вам не КТ, а МРТ сделать нужно, и результаты выложить. Возможно повреждение среднего уха и Евстахиевой трубы.


Я МРТ делала спустя 10дней прсле травмы. Но прошло уже 3 месяца , а все хуже, нужно сделать повторное МРТ? 
Спасибо за ответ!


AIR написал(а):


> Возможно отёк мягких тканей в месте ушиба. .
> Местно противовоспалительное-противоотечное типа Долобене и обсудить это с неврологом ..


Спасибо за ответ , да, такие крема выписывали, облегчение на полчаса максимум после втирания ...


линуксоид написал(а):


> Вам не КТ, а МРТ сделать нужно, и результаты выложить. Возможно повреждение среднего уха и Евстахиевой трубы.


ПРОСТИТЕ, а МРТ головы надо делать ? ( в первый раз головы делала) или конкретно уха ? Тогда область виска не попадет ? 
Я понимаю , что форум про позвоночник ...


----------



## линуксоид (21 Апр 2016)

Уха и Евстахиевой трубы, лору покажитесь на всякий случай.


----------



## dr.dreval (21 Апр 2016)

*Лотосок*, а глазное яблоко на стороне боли (ушиба) не изменилось?


----------



## Лотосок (21 Апр 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Уха и Евстахиевой трубы, лору покажитесь на всякий случай.


Спасибо



dr.dreval написал(а):


> *Лотосок*, а глазное яблоко на стороне боли (ушиба) не изменилось?


Вот как раз у окулиста и не была . 
Проверю. 
Если травма на левой стороне, то когда смотрю слева направо, то боль есть и в глазу как то, вся эта сторона левая болит... Я говорила нервопатологу , что глаз если смотреть в противоположную от удара сторону болит . 
Не послала к окулисту .. 
Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Апр 2016)

Лотосок Здравствуйте!

Помогите разобраться по теме
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25397/

Здравствуйте.

Я рекомендую Вам сделать УЗИ сосудов шеи и головного мозга

С уважением, Галина


----------



## abelar (5 Май 2016)

" хлюпание и вытекало бесцветного цвета  что-то..." сильно похоже на перелом основания черепа.
Если были "поздние очки" (синяк под глазом)на третий день после травмы, то Вам к челюстно-лицевому хирургу. Он подскажет что делать дальше.


----------



## Лотосок (5 Май 2016)

Спасибо за ответ
Но если на Мрт головы все чисто, тогда и ничего нет, значит?ухо до сих пор хлюпает постоянно, слух снизился...
Скажите, а в Москве куда мне можно обратиться, чтоб разобрались?


----------

